# Effin Z31 87' 300ZX Not Starting



## Zerocell5688 (Nov 6, 2007)

OK Gentlemen. I've got an 87 300ZX NA Auto Trans THat hasn't been starting for about the last 3 weeks. it was running perfect for my dad parked it at a job he was working and it just didn't start after that. We tried reading damage codes for the issues and the first set i got was 11, 21, 41 i figured i'd be better off checking continuity and voltage between Coil and the distributor and i was getting low voltage from the coil but it was connecting and supposedly fire was getting threw. so i put in a new coil and tried it and it read a full 12 volts and worked ok but it didn't start now im only getting code 41 now and i need ideas immediately i'm beyond out i've heard the crank angle sensor on these things are notorious for taking a dump on you but this thing isn't even firing from the coil wire to the block when you hold it close so i don't know if my ECU is buggy or what so some good ideas would be appreciated thanks dudes laters
~Dr.Loc-Est


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Zerocell5688 said:


> OK Gentlemen. I've got an 87 300ZX NA Auto Trans THat hasn't been starting for about the last 3 weeks. it was running perfect for my dad parked it at a job he was working and it just didn't start after that. We tried reading damage codes for the issues and the first set i got was 11, 21, 41 i figured i'd be better off checking continuity and voltage between Coil and the distributor and i was getting low voltage from the coil but it was connecting and supposedly fire was getting threw. so i put in a new coil and tried it and it read a full 12 volts and worked ok but it didn't start now im only getting code 41 now and i need ideas immediately i'm beyond out i've heard the crank angle sensor on these things are notorious for taking a dump on you but this thing isn't even firing from the coil wire to the block when you hold it close so i don't know if my ECU is buggy or what so some good ideas would be appreciated thanks dudes laters
> ~Dr.Loc-Est


Did you read the *Sticky* by *AsleepZ* on the top of the *Z31 forum*? The answer is there.


----------



## Zerocell5688 (Nov 6, 2007)

Spongerider said:


> Did you read the *Sticky* by *AsleepZ* on the top of the *Z31 forum*? The answer is there.


Yea i checked it out but its still not firing up luck-a-ly we towed it back here so now i can work on it closer. i tried replacing hte ECU and it didn't fire so i'm wondering what else could be causing this anyone else had a thing like this?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Zerocell5688 said:


> Yea i checked it out but its still not firing up luck-a-ly we towed it back here so now i can work on it closer. i tried replacing hte ECU and it didn't fire so i'm wondering what else could be causing this anyone else had a thing like this?


So did you clean/replace your fuel temp sensor and check it's harness?


----------



## Zerocell5688 (Nov 6, 2007)

Spongerider said:


> So did you clean/replace your fuel temp sensor and check it's harness?


what does the fuel temp have to do with anything?


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

ok you talk about supposed fire getting thru. did you pull a plug wire and actually check for fire? if firing roll it over for 10-15 seconds then go stick your nose in the exhaust pipe smell like gas? if not no fuel (that is the easiest way i know to check for fuel on a no start). after that i would go for fuel filter/ fuel in tank?? if it was low and he parked on a steep incline...... fuel pressure (disconnect fuel filter under hood turn key on/ roll over be careful of possible fuel spray from disconnected line.


----------



## Zerocell5688 (Nov 6, 2007)

thezman said:


> ok you talk about supposed fire getting thru. did you pull a plug wire and actually check for fire? if firing roll it over for 10-15 seconds then go stick your nose in the exhaust pipe smell like gas? if not no fuel (that is the easiest way i know to check for fuel on a no start). after that i would go for fuel filter/ fuel in tank?? if it was low and he parked on a steep incline...... fuel pressure (disconnect fuel filter under hood turn key on/ roll over be careful of possible fuel spray from disconnected line.


well its getting fuel i can smell that and its not sparking (or Arcing would be the better term) when i touch the plug wire to the block with a screwdriver in it. There's continuity in the lines themselves so there still good but theres no spark generated after the coil and no spark in the coil at all i'm wondering what else could prevent the coil from getting power is there a voltage regulator on that circuit or is it wired into the EXU or something its a pretty trippy situation lol. Thank you all for yor input by the way
~Dr.Loc-Est


----------



## swigger (Jun 16, 2006)

Check your grounds, i had a similar problem on my 88 N/A


----------



## Zerocell5688 (Nov 6, 2007)

swigger said:


> Check your grounds, i had a similar problem on my 88 N/A


Really what ground was kickin your ass last time?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Zerocell5688 said:


> what does the fuel temp have to do with anything?



Are you sure you read the sticky in the forum?

Code 41 said to check you Fuel sensor and it's harness. The fuel sensor is just one sensor to help determine how much fuel is added to the mixture.


----------



## swigger (Jun 16, 2006)

The one that was kicking my ass , not sure of the name of it . But it's huge. Bolts right at the ass end of the transmission . i think it's the main ground . Also, Diz ground was loose. 
Check those. Even now, i tighten the ground on my transmission once a month . 
sorry i don't know the name for it.


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

Keep it simple always start at the basics. Have you checked your cap and rotor? is the ignition coil good? (pull coil wire hold near a ground point and have someone try to start) do you have a good connection from the ignition coil to your cap? how about the input to your coil good power there? i'll leave it there for now. remember start at the basics, while you are talking about grounds check the one to the ECU should be on or close to the battery, also clean your battery terminal if they are at all corroded and make sure good connection on all wires to battery.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

delete this


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Zerocell5688 said:


> what does the fuel temp have to do with anything?


Is there any point in NOT checking it? Any sensor attached to the engine and affecting its direct operation should be checked.....


----------



## Zerocell5688 (Nov 6, 2007)

And where could i find this Fuel Temp Sensor at and what would be the best way to test it?


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

*why messing with fuel sensors when getting no spark?*

why messing with fuel sensors when getting no spark? Just wondering the last i saw was no spark. did you check the ignition fuses and relay? are you getting spark command to the coil (check the connector that plugs into the coil)? Did you start getting spark yet? Are you sure the ECU you replaced was bad?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

thezman said:


> why messing with fuel sensors when getting no spark?


Did you not read his post. All his codes cleared up except for 41. 

Zerocell5688,
As for where the fuel sensor is located please look at the link I gave you in the first half of the thread? We can't do the work for you just give you the information. What you do with the information is up to you.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Zerocell5688 said:


> And where could i find this Fuel Temp Sensor at and what would be the best way to test it?


 2 words: Factory Manual. Available for download at carfiche.com. RTFM and then ask questions it doesn't answer.


----------



## Zerocell5688 (Nov 6, 2007)

*gr....*

OK so i replaced the distributor, the coil, the ignition transistor(the little device above the coil) the ecu and the fuses and fuseable links.... i've tested for continuity and gotten it, everything is pumping 12 volts as it should be but NO EFFEN FIRE STILL.... i'm getting the fuel temp sensor code still but i read that you have to replace the fuel pressure sensor and the fuel temp sensor as one unit... would the have any bearing on it generating spark or what i'm effen lost.... anyways thanks people you've all done great for me thanks for your patience
~JAT


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

did you ever get this thing figured out?


----------



## Zerocell5688 (Nov 6, 2007)

not really the weather has been shitty as hell and i haven't had a chance to get out there to work on it yet i hope this winter starts to ease up more all our other cars are breaking down too it really sucks


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

have you checked the ignition COIL? i forgot my own motto....K.I.S.S. Keep It Simple Stupid lol! your coil wire hasn't gotten knocked loose from the coil? voltage To the coil? etc.


----------



## Zerocell5688 (Nov 6, 2007)

thezman said:


> have you checked the ignition COIL? i forgot my own motto....K.I.S.S. Keep It Simple Stupid lol! your coil wire hasn't gotten knocked loose from the coil? voltage To the coil? etc.


 yea i checked the coil and coil wire first thing and i've even replaced it but i think its a grounding issue the weather still sucks and i don't have a garage so i've been at a stand still almost totally sense winter hit but htats ok as soon as the frost receeds i'm doing some major re working. I've heard all kinda shit about Z31's out here being pissy during the winter so who knows but i appreciate all the help you guys have been giving me hopefully as i get progressivly more skilled i can start helping out other people as well..... after i get this b1tc4 rollin again


----------



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

Sometimes my car starts right up. Other times it won't start period, no fire from the coil. So I replaced this, got a few blocks from my house, died wouldn't start. No fire yet again. So I order the more expensive ICM Ignition control Module, and it should arrive any day. This may be something to look at as well.


----------

